# Greco-Roman D&D



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

So i got to thinkin the other day, I really like the Classical world, and I really like D&D. Why haven't I ever put the two together before? So I have decided to run a Greco-Roman D&D game. Now, this is going to be somewhat historical. There will be some magic, but not lots. Weapons and Armor will be restricted. They are as follows:

Allowed Weapons:

Dagger 
Sickle 
Club 
Mace 
Spear 
Sarissa (longspear) (upped to 15 ft reach) 
Quarter staff 
Javelin 
Slings 
Hand axe 
Throwing Axe 
Kukri  
Short sword 
Battleaxe 
Long sword 
Scimitar 
Trident 
Great club 
Greataxe 
Net 
Gauntlet (Cestus) 
Spiked Gauntlet (Spiked Cestus) 

Allowed Armor:

Padded 
Leather 
Studded Leather 
Leather Scale 
Breast Plate 
Banded Mail (legionnaire style) 
All shields  

I am unsure what to do for classes, I was thinking of using Iron Heroes classes, or maybe just modified standard D&D classes. I will be using Defense bonuses and Armor as DR though, from Iron Heroes. I will post more as I think of it, but for right now i want to know if anyone would be interested in playing it, and your thoughts on classes, weapons, and armor.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2007)

Would you keep with the Roman Pantheon of Gods?  Or perhaps the Greek ones?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2007)

You could have diferent bonus for each God, and for each culture, for example, Egipcians under Ra could have a +2 bonus against undead or Greeks under Persephone could have some sort of wilderness lore, like some kind of druids. 
You could make all Persephones folowers druidr or rangers for example, and all Hares folowers warriors.
I once did this, write down all clases, spells.... all in other role playing system


Then a virus take down my Pc, and there was nothing left after that, I loose all that, photos, saved games, documents, Etc.

I really like the subject, if you need help just ask. I could help with the Greek Gods, Egipcians Persians , and the sort


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, thanks for the bit about the Gods. This game is actually centered on them. The Pantheon will be the Greek Gods (well, the Romans just stole them anyway), and yes, following certain gods will have different benefits, kinda like different races (Ares gives you bonuses to STR, Aphodite to CHA, Athena to INT, etc). The basic principle of this game though, is war between gods. The PCs will basically be the pawns of certain Gods, helping them fight their war. Not sure yet if war is a civil war, or between two pantheons. Also, races are limited to Human (others such as centuar, minitaur, and satyr might be allowed), but I'll put in character generation stuff later.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> The Pantheon will be the Greek Gods (well, the Romans just stole them anyway)



Amen!

I'll be watching this game, but I don't have time to join.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

OOh, sounds like fun.. Are you wanting Player input on game specifics(IE Ideas and what we think would work good)?

I like the defense bonus and Armour as DR thing, but I'm actually not too thrilled with most of the Iron Heroes classes.. I just don't find them all that appealing (Except the Weapon master and that Armourer thing), and I don't really like their 'pools' concept.

Maybe a modified list of classes that fit in the setting?  Fighter fits anywhere, as does Rogue... 

I'm not sure how well I'd actually fit into your setting, though.. When I think of this type of setting I always end up picturing Hercules/Xena, and sometimes that old Sinbad movie.  If that's what you're thinking, then awesome.  Otherwise, could you give us some ideas of what you'd consider "in flavour"?

EDIT : Also, love your sig, the Eagles vs Weasels thing has been in my sig on the Wizco boards for years.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you thought about using Sean K. Reynolds campaign and rules book for "The New Argonauts"?  It's all about campaigning in Ancient Greece.  Players take on the role of scions (human children) of the Greek Gods.  It has all the rules for classes, feats, abilities, skills, etc.

You can download the entire book for free from RPGNOW HERE.

This might fulfill your needs quite nicely.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Defcon, I'll definitely look into it. As for flavor, I was thinking more Clash of the Titans / Iliad / Jason and the Argonauts feel more than Hercules or Xena. The old Sinbad works though.
As for classes, I'll look into this new book and then get back to you guys. 


P.S. Yeah, I've always liked that quote, thanks


----------



## Velmont (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the Iron heroes system, and I think it could easily apply into such campaign... except maybe teh magical system, which might be not what you are thinking, but that's another thing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2007)

A Hebrew healer (Cleric type) fled from the Persians regions of the middle east to Where Rome and Greek lies sounds like a nice idea for me to play …
It could fit into the campaign, though Hebrews didn't believe in the Greek pantheon but in the one god.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2007)

Some classes will have to be changed a lot, for example clerics are no more, Priests take their rol, but they are totaly diferent characters, dressed with robes and holding staffs. There could be some sort of sorcerer , there allways be sorcerers anywhere =P 
Nobles would be a nice char, like the ones in star wars d20. Influent people, wealthy and self centerd. 
Barbarians must be count in, at least for some regions.

With races you could do the next, give diferent "race" bonus for the diferent cities. Atenas give its citizens a +2 Int or Sparta a +2 str. Roma could have charismatic felows. Corintos was known by its wise habitants, etc.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 11, 2007)

I second Sean K. Reynolds' "The New Argonauts" as a worthwhile ressource. It's short and covers all the pertinent issues you are no doubt debating in your own head. I'll wait to read more in this thread in regards to what you decide before pitching a character concept.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for recommending that book, Defcon (and Ambrus), it actually is pretty helpful. I think, though, I shall use a homebrew of Iron Heroes (for defense modifiers and armor DR), New Argonauts (for scions and feats), and of course, core D&D. I will work on how this'll work this week and post character gen stuff hopefully on or before this weekend

I like the city state idea, that might fit in nicely, and as for classes, I think I shall have a combination of The New Argonauts class abilities-as-feats thing, plus some heavily modified core classes. Any input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## jonathan swift (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds interesting to me. I don't have any ideas off hand but if I think of anything I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## Imperialus (Apr 11, 2007)

OH!  If there is space I'd love a historical campaign.  Sign me up for a fighter type.

One suggestion, at least if you can get your hands on it might be to use the combat rules from A Game Of Thrones D20.  basically combat is an opposed roll with the attacker rolling D20+str+BAB and the defender rolling D20+Dex+Shield.  If the attacker hits, then the armour DR is subtracted from the damage roll.

As for weapons and armour, most of what you have looks good, some name changes are all you'd really need.  Personally I'd change the following

Long Sword = Xiphos
Saber = Makhaira
Scimitar = Kopis
Short Sword = Gladius or (a short version of the Xiphos developed by the Spartans that I can't remember the name of)
Spear = Doru (or the spear used by the Roman Triarii that again I can't remember the name of)
long spear = Sarissa
Javalin = Pilum

Those are the big ones... I'm at school right now so I don't have access to my books but I'll thumb through them once I get home 

There is also a sort of laminated armour used by the greeks after bronze began to go out of fasion but I can't remember it either.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> As for weapons and armour, most of what you have looks good, some name changes are all you'd really need.  Personally I'd change the following
> 
> Long Sword = Xiphos
> Saber = Makhaira
> ...




Yeah, I had most of these written on my list, but I figured just to put up the D&D names on here for now, as to not confuse those who aren't history buffs


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are some Hebrew weapons and armors that were used in the same times of the Roman and Greek empires and even earlier

Magen – A wooden shield, crafted like "Star of David".
Tzina – Some sort of leather armor dipped with oil.
Shir'ion –armor, made of metal – usually copper, tainted with gold.
Pipiot – two sided metal sword.
Hanit – Wooden spear with iron tip


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

I ll sugest some clases:

Fighter 
Priest (Here fit clerics druids and any class alike, the spells-all of them- will depend on the gods que pc folows. For example a priest of gea or persephone could be druids, and priests of Era could be the standar healer )
Barbarian
Ranger
Bard
Scoundrel or rouge


----------



## Imperialus (Apr 12, 2007)

One thing that I think might be important is to decide what sort of metal working would be available?  Is it bronze age Greece?  Iron age Greece?  Republican Rome (iron)?  Imperial Rome (steel)?  If you are allowing banded mail as lorica segmentata it also makes sence to allow chainmail, as lorica hamatta.  

It's also important to note that one of the most important peices of equipment that a soldier would have is a shield, they were affordable and offered a great deal of protection.  Heck the Roman Pilla was specifically designed to render shields useless which should evidence the importance that they have.  They'd be far more valuable than simply adding +1 or 2 to your AC.  That's one thing I liked about the GoT system.  A large oak shield would give +8 to your AC forcing opponents to either hope for a lucky roll or bash through it and render it useless.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry Strahd, but I was thinking only Greek PCs

Imperialus: Hellenistic Greece, Republican Rome (so iron, not steel)

And what I have so far

[Sblock=Character stuff]*Greek pantheon vs. Roman pantheon*
Hellenistic Greece and Republican Rome 


PCs will be Greek characters—Spartan, Athenian, Macedonian, or from other city-states and regions. Different places of origin will give different bonuses to characters, but I’m still working on them.

Starting level will probably be somewhere in the range of 4-6.


*Simple Weapons*
Dagger 
Sickle 
Club 
Mace 
Spear (Doru)
Long spear (Sarissa) (upped to 15 ft reach) 
Quarter staff 
Javelin 
Slings
…?

*Martial Weapons*
Hand axe 
Throwing Axe 
Short sword 
Battleaxe 
Long sword (Xiphos)
Scimitar (Kopis? Makhaira?)
Trident 
Great club 
Greataxe 
Short bow 
…?

*Exotic Weapons*
Gladius (Always masterwork)
Pilum (As spear, but easily sunder opponents shields, might bend in melee, throw only once)
Net
Bolas

*Armor and Shields*
Leather
Studded Leather
Hide
Breast plate
Buckler and light and heavy shields

All as Iron Heroes: shields provide a defense bonus while armor provides damage reduction. The breastplate gives 1d6/magic DR.

*Exotic Armor and Shields*
Chain Mail (medium)
Half plate (Heavy, very expensive)
Tower Shields

Chainmail also gives 1d6/magic damage reduction, and half plate gives 1d8/magic.

Basically Greek weapons and armor, Roman/anyone else’s stuff is exotic.


*Classes*
Archer, using Shadowfoot’s class (http://boards1.wizards.com/wotc_archive/index.php/t-174367); poor base defense

Fighter, as class; excellent base defense

Barbarian, as class; average base defense

Priest, as Cloistered Cleric (with modifications); poor base defense

Rogue, as class; poor base defense

Scout / Peltast, as class (with modifications); average base defense

War-priest, as Cleric (with modifications); excellent base defense

*
Prestige Classes*
I’m making a Hoplite prestige class—HD 10, spear and shield oriented class for Fighters.

Others can also be used, but I’m working on a list for those too.

*Gods and Classes*
Priests vary depending on the god. Most deities have regular priests (Cloistered Clerics), but more martial ones have war-priests (Clerics).

Priest – Aphrodite, Apollo, Demeter, Dionysus, Hades, Helios, Hephaestus, Hera, Hermes, Hestia, Selene, and most other possible gods.
War-priest – Ares, Artemis, Athena, Poseidon, and Zeus.

The Cleric and Cloistered Cleric will be modified for use, but I haven’t finished the list of changes. Some changes include: both types of priest will be proficient automatically with their god’s weapon; turn undead will be replaced by something else; a few spells (Summon Monster, some Necromancy spells) will be unavailable; and Cloistered Clerics, instead of automatically receiving the Knowledge domain, will automatically receive a bonus domain depending on the deity (e.g. Dionysus’ clerics receive Madness, Aphrodite’s Charm, and so forth).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice work! I like the war priest class like a solution for the cleric. 
A Druid could do a nice prestige class, also a sorcerer. These two for priest obviously


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

Question : Since Fighter's are BASED around using pretty much all weapons and armours, would you be giving them any extra proficiencies with (maybe even just one) Exotic weapon/armour/shield?


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting theme, and interesting game

I'll keep an eye here


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Question : Since Fighter's are BASED around using pretty much all weapons and armours, would you be giving them any extra proficiencies with (maybe even just one) Exotic weapon/armour/shield?




Since there is no heavy armor (except Half Plate which is horribly rare and terribly expensive), Fighters won't have heavy armor proficiency. Instead, I'm thinking of granting them 1 Exotic Weapon (Armor / Weapon / Sheild) at first lvl.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Since there is no heavy armor (except Half Plate which is horribly rare and terribly expensive), Fighters won't have heavy armor proficiency. Instead, I'm thinking of granting them 1 Exotic Weapon (Armor / Weapon / Sheild) at first lvl.




Cool, that's exactly the line of thought I was on.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry about not getting character generation stuff out this weekend, I broke / sprained my ankle friday, so I haven't been able to get all my books together. I shall have it up hopefulyl by next weekend.


----------



## Imperialus (Apr 16, 2007)

Ouch, that sucks.  Well I just picked up a used copy of Iron Heroes so I should be good to go for character creation anytime you are.


----------

